# New to the yak scene, what's your opinion on this?



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on an eagle talon 12 SOT. It has a lowrance 4x, dry box, paddle that comes with it. It's registered through 2019 and I can pick it up for a trade.

What are your opinions on this model for fishing and hunting? How customizable is it? The seat looks awfully uncomfortable to me. Also, it's yellow, which I hate but spray paint is cheap. 

The trade I can make has about a $500 value.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Just looking on the internet it looks to have a $549 MSRP for a new yak at Field & Stream. My guess is you can probably buy it new for a little less than that if you wanted too or wait for sales/coupons. If you have no use for the item you are trading it's probably not a bad deal if the yak is in good condition.
Seemed to have good reviews on the sites I was looking at.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

That was my first kayak ! Sold it ! I couldn't standing it and it needs a rudder to keep straight . The seat needs upgraded to by comfy all day also . My .02. Good luck


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a Talon and it's a great yak. Upgraded the seat and now no issues with comfort. As for keeping it straight, I've never had any issues on flat or choppy water. 
I don't use mine as much as I use to as I'm doing a lot more fly fishing from the shore or wet wading. Basically taking up space so it'll probably go on the chopping block soon.
Overall, it's a great yak and you won't be disappointed. I say go for it especially if you can live without the trade item...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

After researching them, I think I'd be better off to hold off and just get one I want instead of getting one that will work. It would be different if it was a high dollar yak I guess. 

The yellow color would drive me crazy during duck season. I could paint it, but we all know how hard it is to keep paint on plastic, especially when it gets used like a yak does. 

Also, it doesn't really appear to be very wide at all, and I fear that it would cause issues in the colder weather when I'm wearing bulky clothes and waders. 

The majority of the time I'd be on it would be creeks and rivers. Pretty much all flat water I fish is from my 16 foot aluminum. 

It's a good deal for the set up, and I'd be happy to pass the information along to anyone. It's just not a great deal for me. I already have extra fish finders and rod holders laying around, so the bare yak is all I need. They can be picked up for less than 500 new and are currently on sale. So for someone who needs the whole package and doesn't mind bright colors, it's not a bad deal at all and he seems pretty negotiable.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Beav...check out wilderness systems


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Beav...check out wilderness systems


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Smart choice to wait if you're unsure. I would see if you can sell your item for around $500 and then save until you are up around at least $900 and look at new/used boats from the likes of FeelFree, Jackson, Vibe and Wilderness Systems.

I bought my WS Ride 115 brand new for like $850 two years ago and have no doubt that it will last many years.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That's the exact model I've been leaning towards out of the ones that I've researched so far flannel. 

I like the weight capacity. I'm just shy of 200 pounds, but it isn't hard to pack another couple hundred on in gear during duck season. 

I also like the extra width compared to the tarpon. A few inches doesn't seem like much, but I'm sure it's noticed. 

It's a little heavy compared to other models, but still not what I would consider too heavy. 

It's a good all around yak for what I want it for. Plenty of use and room for add ons for both fishing and hunting, and comes in colors that are easy to hide in the swamps I hunt. Not cheap , but also not too expensive. I still have some models I want to research, and some other things that need taken care of before pulling the trigger, but so far this is the one I like.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Checkout the FeelFree Lure line also then, especially the 10 foot and 11.5 foot. They are 3" wider than the WS Ride 155, plus the Gravity Seat can go the highest of any on the market (that I know of) plus it features what they call a "wheel in the keel", an actual wheel on the back of the kayak to make it easier to lug around and saves you from dragging it. Plus, the only colors they come in are camo.

The Vide Sea Ghost is price comparable to the WS Rid 115 but is 13foot and comes with a rudder and paddle. They are a newer manufacturer on the market but I keep hearing great things about their boats.

Lure 11.5
Lure 10
Vibe Sea Ghost 130


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Under initial inspection, the sea ghost looks great. How would the 13 foot length handle the creeks and smaller rivers though? 

Also, the wheel in the keel seems nice on the lure, but do you think it would create drag or get clogged with weeds? I fish and hunt a lot of Backwoods swamps.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

beaver said:


> Under initial inspection, the sea ghost looks great. How would the 13 foot length handle the creeks and smaller rivers though?
> 
> Also, the wheel in the keel seems nice on the lure, but do you think it would create drag or get clogged with weeds? I fish and hunt a lot of Backwoods swamps.


I don't think 13' would be horrible on the creeks/rivers. My Jackson Coosa HD is 12'1" and I don't have any issues with it being too big or almost too big. I guess that depends on how small of a creek you are talking though? If you will be mainly on flat water then keep in mind a higher length to width ratio will mean easier paddling for any sort of distance. A stubby boat will be more stable than a longer boat, but the longer boat will not be as hard to propel through the water.

Vertical Drop in Loveland is the closest Vibe dealer to you. They are right next to the Little Miami River but I am not sure if they do demos. This is their info:
110 S 2nd St
Loveland, OH
(513) 583-5822

As per the Lure's wheel. I am sure that it is mostly only useful for short trips, hard/even surfaces and loading/unloading. You would probably want to buy a two wheel cart with bigger wheels for transporting more than a short distance, but that will probably be true for any kayak you buy, Lure or not. Haven't read anything about it causing issues while paddling.

I haven't demoed either of these brand boats, but I do a lot of reading and video watching, constantly trying to keep up with whats on the market. These two came to mind with your needs vs price range. There are plenty of options out there at any price point though!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted
.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

After reading Streamstalkers posts I went back and realized I read your second one wrong. I'd thought you said it would mainly be used on flat water; I was a little confused when your next one mentioned creeks and rivers. My bad.

I would definitely not consider the vibe as a mainly creek/river boat.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Do it. The one thing I regret about getting a kayak was waiting as long as I did. Wish I would of gotten it years prior.


----------

